# Run from OBA to the Rigs or Ft. Morgan



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Being one that doesn’t like to stray too far from my comfort zone, about how far is the run from OBA to the rigs off of Ft Morgan - gulf side?

Would even consider towing to the Fort and launching there, but not sure about parking?

Wanting to try something different and troll for kings. Any advice appreciated.
Btw, if you’re worried about me giving away any secrets, don’t be


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

I took the family from OB to Ft Morgan via ICW. I believe it took about an hour from Bear point to clear the mouth of Mobile bay into the gulf. I think I had to stop for Flipper though a few times.
My point with this option is that it was much more entertaining and comfortable boat ride for the Princess and young kids at the time.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Its probably about 40 minutes or so. We used to do it all the time but it has been a while since we have made that trek. Launching at fort morgan is definitely the quickest way to go but is a long drive.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Watch your ass coming out of Mobile Bay when a ship is coming in. I would leave from Perdido Pass and make the SW run. Or troll that way. Lots of good area on the way.


----------



## Opihi Man (Apr 13, 2017)

*OBA to Rigs*

Assuming that you're talking about the inshore gulf rigs, the closest ones are several miles east of Fort Morgan and about 17 miles from Perdido Pass.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

they hold kings but get a lot of pressure. We used to run from Dog river out to them all the time in my sea pro. There is a bunch of them. The triple sister rig usually was covered up in them.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

We always stayed on the east side of the mouth of Mobile bay. Water, for some reason, seems to be cleaner on that side.


----------



## FowlFisher (Oct 3, 2016)

BullBoxer said:


> they hold kings but get a lot of pressure. We used to run from Dog river out to them all the time in my sea pro. There is a bunch of them. The triple sister rig usually was covered up in them.


I plan on making a run out of Fowl River Memorial day to get some Snapper and other legal reef fish for the first time. How long of a ride was it out from Dog? Did you hit any small wrecks holding fish along the way?


----------

